# Peter Martyr Vermigli: How long, Lord?



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2022)

This prayer of Peter Martyr Vermigli may be useful to many of us at this present time:

How long Lord shall the wickedness and fury of Idolatry, of superstitions, and of the ignorance of the scriptures range abroad on the earth? How long Lord shall thy holy Gospel be trodden under foot? We in deed have sinned, we have been rebellious against thee, and have not harkened unto thy words, for which cause we are justly, and for our evil desert, thus daily put to confusion and shame. But thou O Lord our God are most just in all thy works. But on the other side Lord, for as much as it belongeth to thy clemency and constancy, to have mercy, to spare, and most faithfully to keep thy covenants and promises, how long Lord? how long wilt thou be angry unto the end? Remember not our iniquities of old.

Wherefore we beseech thee, that for as much as in these last times, thou hast by pouring abroad thy plenteous light, (and that being most mighty,) vouchsafed to make manifest unto men which lay in darkness, yea more then palpable darkness, the secrets of thy truth: thou wouldest once at the length turn away thy wrath and fury from our ingrate minds, and from the most grievous sins, whereby we have laid forth thy most holy name, and the pure doctrine which we profess, to evil speakings and to blasphemies. And deliver thy congregation from the contumelies and oppressions of the wicked, which doubtless light not only upon us, but also upon the majesty of thy name. ...

For more, see Peter Martyr Vermigli: How long, Lord?

P.S. I will post this week's extract for the Lord's Day at some point within the next couple of hours, DV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------

